# T-6 Action



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2022)

Some photos of T-6s, or Harvards in my neck of the woods. This took place over Easter weekend. They did a flyover of the city and I was fortunate to be on site when they departed. The aircraft were quite away from the hangar where I was photographing them, so I had to use the most of my lens capacity. All these aircraft are ex-RNZAF and are now privately owned and operated. The Harvard was one of the first vintage types to have appeared on the NZ civil register and remains the core of the warbirds movement here.

ZK-JJA, alias NZ1053. This one didn't take part and stayed home.





_DSC4855 

ZK-TVI, NZ1057.




_DSC4856 

ZK-ENJ, NZ1098.




_DSC4857 

Start up.




_DSC4859 

'1098 demonstrating a typical smoky start.




_DSC4860 

'1057, no smoke.




_DSC4862 

This is ZK-MJN, NZ1052.




_DSC4863

Various views of the aircraft taxying.




_DSC4866 




_DSC4867 




_DSC4868 




_DSC4869 




_DSC4870 




_DSC4874 




_DSC4875 




_DSC4877 

ZK-WAR, aka NZ1092 joining in.




_DSC4879 

The young one giving way to the oldies, as it should be...




_DSC4881 

ZK-ENG, or NZ1078 looks on from the sidelines.




_DSC4983 

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2022)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2022)

Good shots


----------

